# My 2 Danes Zoe and Gandy



## Gracie10 (Feb 3, 2010)

Zoe is the Boston and Gandy is the Blue Merle


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Stunning dogs how old is Gandy he looks quite young?


----------



## Gracie10 (Feb 3, 2010)

Gandy will be 12 weeks at the weekend


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

oh my goodness!!! they are both stunning!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh there very gorg crumbs you must be busy with 2 so young. lovely colours.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwwww they are gorgious!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow :001_tt1: gorgeous dogs! I want them so bad..............lol!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Theyre both gorgeous,lucky you!


----------



## Gracie10 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your lovely comments Yeah 2 young pups is quite a handful alright cant turn you back for 2 secs and there reckin place!!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow they r amazing looking dogs!! :001_tt1:


----------



## AussieBulldog lover (Feb 6, 2010)

How gorgous are they!! Love them


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

theyre beautiful dogs totally stunning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are both gorgeous, i bet they eat alot,.lol,,.......


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi there, your 2 danes are stunning!! How old is Zoe? I love her markings! I also have 2 great danes - Billy a 10month brindle and Rudy our new harlequin puppy.
Adele x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Beautiful dogs....._


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They're both lovely. What's the difference between a Boston and a Mantle? Its probably dead obvious, and I'm just being thick.  :blush:


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

gandy looks soooooo small absolutely stunning dogs though


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww they are gorgeous


----------



## Gracie10 (Feb 3, 2010)

MoodyMare said:


> Hi there, your 2 danes are stunning!! How old is Zoe? I love her markings! I also have 2 great danes - Billy a 10month brindle and Rudy our new harlequin puppy.
> Adele x


Zoe is 7 months.


----------

